# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  En qué quedamos, ¿Hace falta agua o no?

## NoRegistrado

*Cuenta atrás para las dos desaladoras por estrenar de Castellón*



> Las plantas desaladoras de Oropesa y Moncofa, en Castellón, se han convertido en un verdadero problema económico. Ambas se proyectaron con la previsión de que en 2009 estarían a pleno rendimiento para abastecer de agua a una población futura prevista en 225.000 personas. Los municipios que iban a beneficiarse contaban entonces con unos 90.000 habitantes en verano, pero *ninguno de los grandes proyectos urbanísticos proyectados ha visto la luz y ahora ningún Consistorio las ve necesarias*. Aun así, el Gobierno va a ponerlas en marcha este año para no perder las ayudas europeas recibidas y que suman 35 millones de euros.
> 
> La comisaria europea de Política Regional, Corina Cretu, ha manifestado que esperan que ambas plantas empiecen a funcionar en 2015 para que no haya ninguna repercusión económica para los municipios afectados. La afirmación la hizo el pasado mes de diciembre en respuesta a una pregunta de Jordi Sebastià (Compromís-Equo). En ella explicaba que las desaladoras están a la espera de que la Generalitat valenciana otorgue la Autorización Ambiental Integrada (AAI).
> 
> Las obras de la de Moncofa ya han finalizado y Europa ha establecido que estará operativa en el primer trimestre de 2015. La de Oropesa está en fase de pruebas y se espera que esté en funcionamiento en el segundo trimestre del año. La misma previsión la hacen desde Acuamed, el organismo del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente responsable de estos proyectos. Según indicaron, el plazo para activarlas y no tener que devolver los fondos europeos acaba a finales de año, por lo que no habría ningún riesgo.
> 
> Desde la Comisión Europea han indicado, por su parte, que el límite es el 31 de marzo de 2017. Si en esa fecha no están en uso, la Comisión procederá a la recuperación de los fondos. Son dos años más de margen para resolver el problema al que se enfrentan los cinco Ayuntamientos que en su día firmaron el convenio para abastecerse con el agua desalada: Oropesa, Cabanes, Benicàssim, Moncofa y Xilxes. El ministerio desconoce esta fecha y trabaja con la de 2015. Todos los consistorios deben devolver en 25 años el coste de la obra (104,5 millones las dos plantas) excepto lo subvencionado por Europa, así como el coste de explotación.
> 
> ¿Cómo pagará Moncofa? No lo sé, es algo que se tenía que haber previsto, dice el alcalde, Jaime Picher (PSPV). Este municipio es, junto con Oropesa y Cabanes, de los que tenían mayor proyección urbanística. La desaladora garantizaba el abastecimiento para uso urbano. Ahora, con viviendas vacías y PAI sin construir, la planta es innecesaria pero Picher considera que no deja de ser una garantía para el futuro.
> ...


http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2015/01/...19_079202.html

 Se inflan las necesidades, se presiona al gobierno para que haga obras, y todo se demuestra que era una engañifa.
Ahora no quieren pagar.
Alguien entrará en la cárcel?

Y así todo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## ben-amar

¡estas loco! ¿en la carcel?
El Tribunal Constitucional esta compuesto por gente del PP, son comisarios politicos. Los jueces estan de parte de donde esta el dinero, la "justicia" esta ausente de este pais desde hace muchisimo tiempo, tampoco se la espera.
Todo seguira igual.

----------

NoRegistrado (15-feb-2015),Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------

